# proftpd Timeout



## eeezy (15. März 2008)

Habe folgendes Problem, ich nutze oft den Editor WeBuilder um "Live" an meinen Webseiten zu arbeiten, allerdings trennt mich der FTP-Server immer nach 5 Minuten und das würde ich gerne erhöhen. Ich schätze mein Editor sendet nur ein NOOP und das wird wohl ignoriert.
Schaue ich aber in die proftpd.conf, stehen hier die Werte:

TimeoutNoTransfer  600
TimeoutStalled  600
TimeoutIdle  1200

Heisst doch für mich das er mich erst nach 10 Minuten trennen müsste oder?
Wird hier irgendwo etwas von ISPConfig überschrieben oder warum funktionieren die Zeitangaben bei mir nicht.


----------



## Till (15. März 2008)

Die Angaben werden von ISPConfig nicht überschrieben. Möglicherweise wird die Verbindung von Deinem Client und nicht vom Server unterbrochen.


----------



## eeezy (16. März 2008)

Möglich, habe es aber schon mit mehreren FTP-Clients getestet immer das gleich Problem. Der einzige der damit umgehen kann ist SmartFTP weil ich dort einen bestimmten Befehl für die aufrechterhaltung angeben kann.

Was mich halt nur wundert ist, das ich die Werte in der Conf ruhig erhöhen kann und er trennt mich trotzdem nach 5 Minuten.


----------



## Till (17. März 2008)

Probier mal, die Einstellungen in Global Tags zu setzen:

<global>
  TimeoutNoTransfer  600
  TimeoutStalled  600
  TimeoutIdle  1200
</global>


----------



## planet_fox (17. März 2008)

Habe das selbe problem, welchen FTP-Client nutzt du bitte auch die version posten


----------

